# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Türkiye'deki Kürtlerin

## atoybil

DOĞU ANADOLU'NUN TüRKLüĞü 

TüRKİYE'DEKİ KüRTLERİN GERüEK KONUMU 
İslam öncesi, yani 6. asırdan çok önce, Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadolu bölgesinde meskun TüRK ve PROTO-TüRK ASYATİK-YAFETİK-TURANİ topluluklar, üri ve Sami komşularıyla üstünlük mücadelesine girmişlerdir. 

Bu mücadele Heredot tarihinden, aslında bir Fars efsanesi olarak bilinen şehname'ye yansımıştır. şehname, bölücüler tarafından iddia edildiği gibi Kürtlerden değil; TüRKLER ile İranlıların mücadelesinden söz eder. 

Buna rağmen kendilerine "TüRKLüK'ten başka ne olursa olsun" anlayışiyle Ermeni, Gürcü, Arap, Farisi, hatta Sami özellikler atfedilerek Kürt adı altında ayrı bir kavim oluşturulmak istenmektedir. 

Baştan beri söylüyoruz.. Kürt diye bir kavim, bir millet yoktur!.. Elegeş yazıtlarında da yer alan Orta Asya'dan gelme bir Kürt boyu vardır... ve bir de adını onlardan alan, çeşitli milletlerden (Arap, Fars, Ermeni, Yahudi, ve Türk) kopmuş, dağlı göçebe haline gelmiş gruplar , aşiretler vardır. Ermeni Kürdü, Yahudi Kürdü diye bilinirler... Türkiye'dekilerin çoğu da TüRK isimleri taşır. Tatar aşireti, Karakeçili aşireti gibi.. (Bakınız: Türkmen, Yürük, Kürt Aşiret ve Boyları ) 

Bu kişilerin nüfusumuza oranı %6-7'den ibarettir. Bütün iddialara rağmen Güneydoğu'daki vatandaşlarımızın büyük çoğunluğu TüRKLüĞE BAĞLI, TüRKüE'yi ortak bir dil olarak kullanan ve hiç bir şekilde TüRKİYE'den ayrılma hevesi taşımayan kişilerdir. 
 
Bağımsız bir Kürt devleti oluşturmak için önce toprak almak gerekir. Bu da iddia edildiği gibi 4 büyük ülkeden yapılacak ise, ancak savaş ile mümkündür. TüRKİYE, İran, Irak, Suriye, hatta Rusya'ya kafa tutmak ve onları yenmek gerekir. Halbuki nüfus içinde TüRKİYE'den daha etkili bir oranı olan Irak ve İran Kürtleri, bu ülkelerin savaş halinde oldukları, yenilmiş oldukları dönemlerde dahi bir başarı gösterememişlerdir. Son girişimlerinde ise bir hafta içinde hezimete uğramış, tabir caizse pabuçsuz kaçmış ve TüRKİYE'ye sığınmışlardır. (1991) 

Arap ülkesi sayılan Irak'ın bu kişileri kendinden saymaması tabii görülmelidir. üünkü bunların büyük çoğunluğu Arap değildir... İran'ın da bu gruplara sert tepki göstermesi, ülkesindeki hem Kürt hem de AZERİLER'i baskı altında tutması anlaşılabilir, çünkü bu iki grup ta Acem veya Ari değildir. 

Ama TüRKİYE, hiç bir zaman Kürt diye nitelenmek isteyen topluluğa karşı cephe almamış, onları kendinden saymıştır, ki bu da son derece tabii sayılmalıdır. üünkü Kürtler'in en azından adlarını aldıkları boy ve TüRKİYE'DE yaşayanların büyük bir çoğunluğu TURANİ'dir ve bizdendir. 

TüRKİYE Kürt diye adlandırılan bu topluluğa daima şefkatli davranmıştır. Silahla tedib edilenler daima isyancılar, eşkiya ve teröristler olmuştur. Kürt ayırımcılığının sözde aydın takımı, aşırıya kaçmadıkça muhatap dahi alınmamış, hele ayırımcı sempatizanlar, büyük bir hata olmasına rağmen, devlet kadrolarında bile yükselme imkanından mahrum edilmemiştir. 

Bunlar ancak hırsızlık, katil, suikast, soygun, yaralama, dövme, haraçcılık, işgal gibi eylemlerden dolayı takibata uğramışlardır. 

Yıl, yazar, yayın ve sayfa sayısı göz önünde tutulursa; tahrik ve yalan iddialarla bölücülük suçlarından hüküm giyenlerin oranı da tahminlerin çok altındadır... Kaldı ki, teröristleri ve yasadışı örgütleri gizlemek için oluşturulan yüzlerce dergide sözde gazetecilik yapan militanlar da bu sayının içindedir. Metin Göktepe aslında bir gazeteci değil, faal bir terörist, bir bölücü idi! 

Dünyanın hiç bir gelişmiş, medeni Batı ülkesinde ayırımcı bir teröristin Fatsa'da (Terzi Fikri) ve Diyarbakır'da (Mehdi Zana) olduğu gibi Belediye Başkanı görevi yaptığı görülmemiştir!.. Bir ayırımcının karısının da milletvekili olması (Leyla Zana), evlerinde terörist saklıyanların milletvekili kalabilmesi, hatta Millet Meclisi Başkan Vekilliğine yükselmesi (Fehmi Işıklar) imkansızdır. TüRK Devleti'nin bu müsamahasını ve bu olgunluğunu unutmamak gerekir. 

Ayırımcı örgütlerin en büyüğü olan PKK'nın TüRKİYE'nin doğusundaki 20 ili Kürdistan sayması, bunları Botan, Serhat gibi eyaletlere bölmesi, valiler, komutanlar tayin etmesi ve ERNK diye bir ordu kurduğunu öne sürmesinin ciddiye alınacak hiç bir yönü yoktur. TüRK devleti istese bunları ezer geçer. Ne var ki, bazı politikacılar ve hımbıl bürokratlar, hatta beceriksiz subay ve polisler yüzünden iş uzayıp gitmiştir. 

Eşkiya olup devleti meşgul etmenin de hiç övünülecek bir yanı yoktur... üakırcalı Mehmet Efe bundan 100 sene önce çok daha az destek, imkan ve elemanla OSMANLI Devleti'ni ülkenin batısında 15 yıl meşgul etmişti. 

Ama bu kişi dahi çoluk çocuk, kadın, yaşlı öldürmemiş, yoksulun yardımcısı olmuş, bu suretle halk arasında şöhrete ulaşmış, rahmetle anılan bir kişi haline gelmiştir. şimdiki bölücü teröristlerin soygun, tecavüz, tahribat ve katliamdan başka yaptıkları bir şey yoktur. 

PKK ise devlet gibi davranmaya çalışmasına, vergi toplamaya, ordu oluşturmaya, idareci tayin etmeye kalkmasına rağmen, temsil ettiğini öne sürdüğü insanları öldürmekten, medeniyet timsali her şeyi yakıp yıkmaktan başka bir şey yapmaz. üstelik lideri, gariban üakırcalı kadar bile cesaret sahibi değildi. 

Abdullah ücalan, kendisi yurt dışında yabancıların parasıyla, hayatı onların iki dudağının arasında bir nevi esir gibi yaşarken; TüRKİYE'de kandırılmış militanlarına emirler yağdırmakta, onları cinayete zorlamakta ve ateşe atmaktaydı... Halbuki üakırcalı daima çatışmanın hep ön safında olmuş, kimseden emir almamış, son nefesine kadar hür yaşamıştı. 

PKK'nın bütün elemanları, bir kaç istina dışında, zır cahildir. Okuma yazma bilmeyenleri özellikle üst görevlere getirirler ki, aşağılık duyguları ile verilen talimatları daha iyi uygulasınlar, soru sormasınlar. 

PKK'nın gücü Batı'dan aldığı bütün desteğe rağmen, katiyyen 10.000 gerilla filan değildir. Hiç bir zaman o rakama ulaşamamıştır. 2000-3000 kişiyi bir türlü aşamıyan yurt içinde ve yurt dışındaki çapulcu nitelikli militan sayısı, aşiretlerde görülenden bile daha kötü bir liderlik sistemi içinde "komutanlık"lara bölünmüştür. Hiç bir zaman da 100 kişiden fazlasını bir araya toplıyamaz. Eğitimlerini de Yunanlı, CIA mensubu yabancılar vermektedir. 

Bir tek tankı, bir tek uçağı bile olmayan bu ordu ve komutanlıkların tek icraatı dağdan daha gezip, fırsat buldukça savunmasız köyleri veya gaflet uykusundaki karakolları basmaktı. 

Yollara kimi öldüreceği belli olmayan mayınlar döşemek, halkın yararlanacağı okul, köprü, TV anteni, elektrik trafolarını tahrip etmekti. Bu ölen ve zarar gören halkta her nedense hep Kürt saydığı kişilerdi!.. 

Ama 2003 yılında Irak zalim Amerikan güçleri itarafından işgal edilince, Saddam ordusunun silahları kuzeydeki iki Kürt aşiretine verildi. Türkiye'de 2005 yılında başlayan mayınlı saldırılar, patlamalar işte bu silahlarla yapılıyor. 

Kolayca sezildiği gibi, 1970'lerden beri ülkeyi tedirgin eden bu tür faaliyetin arkasında Kıbrıs harekatı, ekenomik gelişme ve ASYA ve AVRUPA TüRKLERİ'nin ön plana çıkması vardır. Bunlar hem eski Doğu Bloğu'nu hem de Batı Dünyası'nı endişelendirmekte, TüRKİYE'nin önüne set çekmek için Ermeniler ve Kürtler kullanılmaktadır. 

üeşitli kaynaklardan elde ettiği maddi desteğe ek olarak bu terör örgütü, geniş çaplı eroin, uyusturucu imal ve ticaretine yönelmiştir. ASALA gibi Ermeni, Hizbullah gibi sözde islami terör örgütleri ile işbirliği yapması bir yana; Avrupa'da Türklerin evini yakan, insanımızı öldüren dazlakların yanında yer alması da dikkate değer. 

PKK'nın ve TüRKİYE aleyhine çalışan bilumum terör örgütlerinin arkasında olan Alman hükümetinin, bu olay göz önünde tutulursa, TüRK katliamında dazlakların da arkasında olduğu ortaya çıkar. Yani Almanya hem orada hem burada katliam yapmıştır!.. 

Ya İngiltere?.. APO'nun itiraflarından anlaşıldığı gibi, o da PKK terörünün arkasındadır... Ve hala MED-TV ile bölücülüğü ve terörü desteklemektedir. 

Fransa ise, bir Kürt bölücüsünün metresi olan Bayan Mitterand ile bölücülüğe destek olmaktadır. hatta bu fahişe kılıklı kadın, bizim salak politikacılarımızın müsamahası ile Türkiye'ye gelip, kendi ülkemizde onlara yardım sözü vermiştir!.. (1991) 

Daima Antalya bölgesinde gözü olan İtalya, bazen Vatikan'ı ve Papa'yı kullanarak Kürtlere arka çıkmaktadır. İtalyan gazetecinin 1997'de Diyarbakır'daki Nevruz gösterilerinde ön safta yer alması, onların art niyeti kadar Türk Devlet yetkililerinin ihmalini de gösterir. 

A.B.D. ise her iki savaşta da Türkmenleri, petrol boru hattımızı bombalayıp bize düşmanlık gösterirken, bizim Irak'ta operasyon yaptığımız günlerde (1993) sözde yanlışlıkla PKK'lı teröristlere uçaktan yiyecek ve giyecek, hatta askeri malzeme atmıştı! 

Bu namussuz Batılıların hepsi TüRK'e ve MüSLüMAN'a düşmandır! Onları hizaya getirmeden Türkiye'de terörün sona ermesi zordur! 

Sözün kısası, Kürt ayırımcılar için iki seçenek vardır. Ya bu emperyalist Batı ülkelerinin kuyruğuna takılıp sömürge olma peşinde koşacaklar, ya da Türkiye'de insan gibi yaşıyacaklar!.. 

Birinci tercihi yapanlara, hiç hayat hakkı yoktur! 

email: [email protected]

----------

